# 1/16th RC Panzer Tiger Project



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Howdy Guys, gals, dudes and of course Mark :freak:

I have some new developments on mein RC 1/16th Heng Long Panzer Tiger.

The second video?.....hey Im a builder not a vedeo producer! LOL





 




 
Working on the lower guts now...should be done soon! Can't wait.

Enjoy!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work so far. Have you seen the big Hooben RC tanks? I may pick up the Jagdpanzer Elefant in static form. Or wait for the RC Maus due later this year


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

I've been here at HT for roughly 11 years. Fluke, you never cease to amaze me. Outstanding work!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks guys! Thanks Mitch.....I take that as a real compliment. The guys at the local Sci-Fi club think I'm crazy....and the Tank guys are amazed at how I am applying my learned Model / lighting skills to this Hobby....talk about buy and snap in....this crowd does not fiddle very much...its mostly buy and snap in.

:wave: I never seen that Hooben site before.

AND!

*RC TANK 1/16 HOOBEN ELEFANT CESC HIGH QUALITY ELECTRONIC *

What the heck is it? It looks like a complete opp system but it does not 
give any details.....I wonder how the sound is compared to HL?

If better at that price it may be worth looking into.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can find a good bit about the Hooben stuff off eBay. The stripped down static kits start around $169. So far they have a T-55 Russian tank and the Elefant. The Maus and E-100 are upcoming.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I just want better sound. Heng Long's stuff isn't so bad ...I just want better engine sound without spending 200 to 300 bucks.

I have incresed the heigh of my transmitter so two HL transmitters are in place each using diffterent crystals....one board is for the higher functions and the second board is only for the drive system.

This way the stupid kick black is eliminated and one can fire the main gun while on the move! 

Same for the Tank....two recievers ( which are pretty small ) one older tx14 and a nwer tx18....it also worked out great for fe as the 18 was a freebee cuz it did not drive the main motors. 

The 18, battery are mounted on one skirt and the two recievers are mounted on the oppisit skirt.....so there is plenty of room for extra goodies AND! a nice size bass box.....i'm using a woofer from a desk top speaker system.....nice size and sounds awesome!

ALL items in the tank and the turret can be easily un plugged / removed and replaced fast!

I'm having a blast with this tank!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You never cease to amaze me, Fluke! I love that recoil! :thumbsup:
For your amusement, here is a photo of yours truley straddling the barrel of a Tiger I mockup (built on a T-34 chassis), from a reenactment I was in back in 2003...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

How cool! is that mock up Tank in the US? looks like fun and THANKS!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Not that in WW2 tanks really could not fire on the move anyway, at least if they wanted to hit anything. Also reloading while moving was not easy and would be risky if the tank was going at some (for the time) speed.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Dude... You are very correct....and I have already been schooled by my old man who was a M4 commander in the 50's. 

BUT... It looks cool and its only a hobby 

I'm thinking about making mine Michael Wittmann's Tiger.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I need to get back into RC tanks again. I want to buy the Hooben static Elefant but may wait for the RC Maus and go all out with that one.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Its funny...I'm not a BIG RC guy...and when it comes to tanks I really only like the early Tiger....I'm funny that way.

I can't believe that some guys drive 1/6 and 1/4 Tigers! they need special ramps and lifts just to get them in the trucks and for the 1/4 were talking open flat beds HOLY COW!

Like when it comes to Mustangs I only like the 67-67 body style but my fav is the 71 -73 fastback.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think with RC stuff I like some of the technical details as much as anything. The mechanics of a complicated model like a tank are interesting. I wish there was a way to replicate the actual mechanical aspects of the Maus tank. The Porsche design was very interesting (and complex) with a diesel marine motor supplying power to drive two electric transmissions which moved the crawler tracks.


----------

